# Home Made Rod Holder for Vapor 10



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I finally did something about rod holders for my boat...

I found some aluminum curtain hangers sitting around and was able to shape them with pliers to fit under/around the cockpit edge. I attached my poor man's johnny bar to the boat using flat head ss screws. It was a biotch to drill the holes and keep things square due to the unpleasant angles.

The berkley wall rod holders were attached to the deck rigging using zip ties and to the "leobar" with ss screws.

I am partially satisfied with the results. Some rods have handles too thick to fit in the holder. Also the aluminum is pretty thin so it has a tendency to twist, I plan on fixing this by reinforcing the whole thing with a flat auminum bar from Lowe's (which I should have used to build the darn thing to begin with).

PS - Don't mind the mess in the garage nor the dark pictures.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks good. Nice job!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice set up.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice set up leo.....
One question how does it affect enter and exiting the Yak?


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, that is a good question since I have not put it in the water after the addition. 

But...the Vapor 10 has a exaggeratedly over sized cockpit so after installing the rod holder I should have the same room as someone with a "regular" sized SINK. You can see how wide the opening is by comparing the location of the thigh pads with that of other boats. 

Actually, I just checked some numbers. The Vapor has a 48"opening, most ten footers out here are in the 36-38 " range.

And the holes are drilled so there is no going back


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

To me it just looked in the picture that the "LeoBar" was pretty close to the seat. But it could just be the way the picture looks though.

And BTW I was trying to figure out a way to do a similar thing to mine but have not found a safe nor decent way to complete it yet.

As long as you can get in and out alright then its awesome and well done if not screw the holes fix it and be safe....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's very creative.
I'm guessing you might end up moving it or coming up with another solution. BTW, small holes drilled in the boat are no big deal. If you have to redrill, just save your "shavings" and melt them into the old holes. 
But I think you just negated most of the better features of that boat; large cockpit for easy in and out, built in paddle holder, molded work deck, drink holder....
It looks like it might get in the way of your paddling too.
I dunno. I like it. But is it worth it?
If seems to make more sense with traditional rod holders behind you. When you want to switch up, just reach behind you.
To each his own. I hoep it works out for you.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

It wasn't my idea at all, I shouldn't take the credit for it, I saw it on someone else's boat.

I have to take it out a few times and see how it is going to perform. Bubbagon is right, if I think it is not doing what I'd like it to do I will take it out, no biggie. I am still putting some scotty's behind the seat.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

leovpin said:


> It wasn't my idea at all, I shouldn't take the credit for it, I saw it on someone else's boat.
> 
> I have to take it out a few times and see how it is going to perform. Bubbagon is right, if I think it is not doing what I'd like it to do I will take it out, no biggie. I am still putting some scotty's behind the seat.


It was Probably wades tiger looking Yak....lol

I honestly love the idea. You might just have to move it up a bit if you want to go that route. Obviously you dont have to worry about the front bungie (Since there will be poles over it, so maybe just move them up further on the bow.

And before you start drilling any holes for rear mounts or by scotty's let me see if I can get a good picture of a crate that backwoods has on his Tarpon 100. He created Rod holders that attach to the crate that basically are mounted at an angle to keep them out of limbs (I believe he just used zip ties to attach them but cant remember). Also as far as the crate goes and the yak you have you will probably have to modify the crate to get it to fit in the tank well behind you. 


Just an idea to keep from drilling holes when you don't have too.

Again I love the idea of the rods where you have them if it works for you. I just could not get it to work right on my Kayak so I have to look for ram/scotty rod holders that will lock into the flush mounts on the back of my yak cause the flush mounts are annoying...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is another cheapie rod holder idea if you decide you don't like that deal. I saw this on an Old Town Loon. Take a pool noodle and cut it down one side so there is an opening. Now, cut it to a preferred size(about 12" or so long). Lay it on the bow of your yak. Drill two holes at each end. Run a bungee through it. It will hold your rod but release it when you go to grab it. It wouldn't be ideal for class II rapids, but for around here it works great.


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Ha! Next will be the paint job! 

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I can guarantee that my quest for optimum rod holders is far from the end


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

FYI,
You put your licence sticker in the wrong spot. Should be on the side of the yak. port, I believe, just behind your seat.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The placement of your sticker is PERFECT. 
Check out the link:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercra...onforHandpoweredBoats/tabid/2776/Default.aspx


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Skish and Bubbagon. No biggie. I followed the directions that came with the sticker, it even had pictures for dummies like me. It is in (one of the many) right spot(s). Cheers!


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep you have it in the right spot. I talked to a watercraft officer at paddlepalooza about it because i put mine on the side so when i have my crate in its not blocked. He said it should be on top of the boat right were you have yours and they don't care if its blocked. He also said nobody is going to bother me where its at and to leave it there until i renew then put it in the correct location.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just wish I could get mine to stay on the boat....lol

Im probably going to have to call the division of water craft soon and see if I can get a replacement because my adhok fix it job is not holding anymore....lol


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't properly prepare the surface for mine either. It has freaking little bubbles and the corners are peeling off a bit. It should last for 3 years, though. Maybe.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job on your solution.Bassmaster magazine ran an article on how to use an old milk crate with cut down pvc pipes for the exact same thing.Don't ask me the exact issue because i can't recall that but it's in there.I actually went out got the stuff and made it for my (8' pelican break) yak.It sits directly behind me so that it's not in my way while fishing or paddling.If anyone was at kiser last summer they might of seen me in my yak with the set up I'm describing.(I gotta look like a minature fishing trolly).All i gotta do is reach behind me to get whichever rod I want to use at the time.It works for me but some might think it's a lil ridiculous but it works for me.Anyways your set up looks fantastic,job well done my fellow yaker.I thought about trying something along those lines but never could figure anything out that i liked.Who knows i might "borrow" your idea for the set up.Looks good.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If anyone's interested in seeing my set up shoot me a P.M. with your phone number & I'll shoot you a picture text.(I'm kinda on the goofy side when it comes to computer stuff.Still don't know how to post pics on here)


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos but things didn't go as expected with the set up. It made the boat feel small and as Bubbagon pointed out it kinda hurt the main good features of the Vapor 10.

I removed the bar and kept the front piece to use it to rest rods and the paddle. I mounted scotty's on the flat spots behind the seat and I am trying to work something with PVC to carry more rods.

Cheers!


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Let us know how it goes man. Very interested to see what you come up with.


----------

